# Depersonalization Derealization - Books, Papers, Information, Studies, Self help books - DROPBOX LINK



## MiketheAlien

Hey everyone, I have collected several books over the last while that involve Depersonalization Disorder. I have uploaded them all to my DropBox folder so I can share them with all of you. You can download any Book I have uploaded. There are Self Help books, DPDR studies, Very technical medical papers, and a few random books I thought may help someone.

Here is a preview:




Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder - Full book in images - FOLDER










Random Self Help and Spirituality Books - FOLDER










Cognitive-Affective Neuroscience of Depersonalization.pdf



Depersonalization - Depersonalization Research Unit.pdf










Depersonalization and anxiety - a special relationship.pdf










Depersonalization Disorder - Etiologic theories & biological correlates.pdf










Depersonalization Disorder - Thinking without feeling.pdf










Despersonalization, mindfulness and childhood trauma.pdf










Feeling Unreal - Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self.pdf










The Circumplex Structure of DepersonalizationDerealization.pdf










Understanding and treating depersonalisation disorder.pdf


Here is the link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xaaz0wlu7b0aze4/1MWrN-Vohv


----------



## MiketheAlien

No problemo! I found these all to be very fascinating and I am glad that others can share the knowledge. "Feeling unreal" was very eye-opening when I first learned about DPDR and it made it a bit easier to handle what I was going through, making it easier to explain to my family and Doctor. Anyways, there is a bunch of stuff there so check it out, and I am always open to suggestions of books and stuff, who knows, maybe with my google skills I can find a certain book or two that arent on my list. Cheers!


----------



## MiketheAlien

Just bumping this so people can see it


----------



## MiketheAlien

March Bump


----------



## cltool9

Hey there, just thought i'd let everyone know, there is a follow up to Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self

it's called Stranger to Myself: Depersonalization the Hidden Epidemic by Jeffrey Abugel


----------

